# Escambia River launch question



## Flguy32514 (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys, Me and a buddy are planning to go out on escambia tomorrow to scout some of the management land, and just for the S&Gs of it, so my question is, is quintette launch able to launch an 18ft flats boat? or do I need to launch somewhere else? I am a new boater, and have not been up in the rivers yet, just the bay, any tips for the rivers?


----------



## gulf coast rodworks (Apr 3, 2012)

quintette ramp drops quickley. back slowley. when tires on trailer start to drop. stop.... take your time.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

I know this is a little late
but you shouldnt have to much trouble at all
I launch a 17 56 xpress 
only had problems when the river was way low just before they dredged it
but like rodworks says you can hang your trailer up on the concrete but I rarely have had it happen 
but it has happened and as long as my boat wasnt on it just pulled forward a bit
one year had to tie some extra line to my winch to pull the boat up onto the trailer the water was so low but it still worked out
then there is the opposite
when it rains the launch and on up to about halfway to quintette will flood
easily
as far as running the river
just be careful of the submerged logs and stumps
if entering a slough or lake raise the motor to run slow and shallow
nothing like the sound or feel of hitting something
learned the hardway alot of times in the middle of the night

good luck


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

yea wath them stumps im on my second prop in 2 months from running between quintette and molino boatramp.


----------



## Tail Chaser (Jun 22, 2008)

yes aluminum props are the way to go 
consider them sacrificial 
I learnt the hardway running with a stainless prop
only cost me a new lower unit


----------

